# MTB Shops in northern Italy?



## Oracle (Jul 18, 2006)

G'day All, 

I'm currently on holiday in Domaso (north of Lake Como, Italy) and have somehow broken a spoke of my rear Shimano WH-M775 wheelset. 

The bike shops I've visited so far appear to only stock road bikes or cheap MTB's. Does anybody know of a MTB shop in northern Italy where I could either have the wheel repaired (these are straight pull spokes) or buy a replacement wheel (that I don't have to order in) as I need a rear wheel immediately and don't have tools on holiday to fix/repair myself. 

Cheers.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 18, 2006)

A note for city folk and travellors: It appears bike shops in Italy are closed on Sundays and some for half/all of Monday too! 

However, I finally found a shop that was open (Il Biciaio in Merate) that stocked straight pull spokes. I don't speak Italian, and the shop mechanics don't speak English, but with a bit of pointing and hand gestures they had my wheel fixed in 10mins and one very happy cyclist. Big thumbs up from me! 

Cheers, and happy MTB'ing all.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Same in Germany. Everything is closed on Sunday with the exception of some restaurants. Kinda like a blue law. 

Good that you got your wheel fixed.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Probably a good note for anybody travelling to our side of the pond: in general a lot of places, bike shops or otherwise, aren't open on Sundays.


----------

